# Moss growth



## Mr Badis (Feb 21, 2016)

Can weeping, mini Xmas and Fissidens fontanus grow in shaded areas (medium-low light) with good co2

Sent from my D2303 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Yes, Fissidens can even grow in the darkest spot in your tank, although slow.


----------



## buceplant (Feb 13, 2016)

My moss still grows in the darkest, most shaded regions of my tank. Even with no Co2, the moss will stay nice and green using only indirect light. I agree with Yo-Han, the moss will grow slower but you'll have less chances of getting algae.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep, and even more so if it's in a clump where part of it is getting light. I had flame moss growing on branches in my tank and parts of it were definitely shaded. The parts in light did get a dash of algae (but I just balanced out params + quick trim and everything was all good). The lighted parts would grow bushier and the shaded parts would grow up taller but was still just as vibrant and green as the portions in light.


----------

